# FTP not connecting



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm using WSFTP Pro, I can log into my account on godaddy.com, but my FTP won't work...the message is indicating that it is not getting the password, but I do have the password put in and anonymous is unchecked. I have it setup on 2 computers and it used to work on at least one (was trying to setup the second)...

*I replaced my host and user for this post
*passive mode is checked

connecting to myHost
Connected to myHost port 21
220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------
220-You are user number 2 of 50 allowed.
220-Local time is now 11:06. Server port: 21.
220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
220 You will be disconnected after 3 minutes of inactivity.
USER myuser
331 User myuser OK. Password required
PASS (hidden)
530 Login authentication failed
! Logon failure, so quitting


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Have you tried retyping the password? It could be that the password (or user) is just incorrect. If not, see if it works from your PC using another FTP client or the Windows command line (though for authentication this shouldn't really make a difference).


----------



## DotHQ (May 6, 2008)

can you view the log on the server you are trying to ftp to? If Linux you might see a hint in the /var/log/messages file as to what is going on. If possible I would change the password to ensure that it is correct.
Firefox has a cool ftp client that you can try / use for free, but they will ask for support. It's worth it IMHO.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

thanks, I have to try again later. I am not really sure what happened because this has all been setup before, I just haven't logged in for several months. I noticed the IP address was changed on the hosting account. I always just used the IP, now they say I can't use the number but have to use the name...so I still have to try that...does that make sense?

Also I recently took over a small site and it uses Frontpage to upload, all i use there is the Host name and a password, so why does that work like that, and with normal FTP I need HOST,USER, and Pass?


----------



## seo (Dec 22, 2006)

You need to give the website in www.ABCXYZ123.com followed by username and password that's it.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

seo said:


> You need to give the website in www.ABCXYZ123.com followed by username and password that's it.


I did try that also, but it won't connect, my ftp does work for another site, so it is not a firewall issue ( I even tried with it disabled)

My login and user name are ok because I can login onto the web provider account..it's never been changed.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

set up a new ftp user which you should be able to do in your webuser account and try again with your new ftp user id and pw.


----------

